# Opinions on gunline armies



## Jetdoggy (Dec 3, 2008)

I keep trying to start a fantasy army but I can never get settled on one type of army :S 

My question is 'What is it like to play against a gunline army compared to a normal movementy like one?' 

I keep thinking that a gunline army would be a bit boring to play against apposed to the mosh pit created as two armies charge towards each other. 

Whats other peoples views on this. It will probably help me sort out my final army type as I want something that will be fun to play as, as well as against.

Thank you ^__^


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Nobody likes a straight up gunline. It turns into a game of dice rolling while you race across the field. That's not to say there's anything wrong with ranged units. Dwarves in particular are dependent on a strong shooting phase to force their opponent into CC, but straight out gunlines are both boring and ineffective.


----------



## Jetdoggy (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow very quick reply ^_^ thanks for that. I guess they are a bit unfair in the first couple of turns especialy


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

They're a bit dull to play with and against but they have their place in the game. For some armies they are the only viable option. 
I am using a rather unconventional gunline army with my ogres and it is unusual in that its fun to use although my opponents probably enjoy it less.
I have never used an Empire gunline despite them being my main army for the last 15 years but I may one day try it just to annoy people.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Empire, Dwarves and Dark Elves can field some pretty nasty gunlines, but there are ways of beating them. High-Toughness and Save armies, like Chaos and Bretonians can slap gunlines silly simply because so few of them die on the way to the gunline itself.

Sometimes it's boring to play against gunlines, especially if aren't all that familiar with the person you're playing; playing against a friend is always fun.

Gunlines are just one example of the type of list you will be facing as a fantasy player. A list geared towards taking down a gunline won't do so hot against a list full of monsters or fast cavalry. That having been said, from what I've seen Warriors of Chaos with the Mark of Nurgle will dominate any list if played right.


----------



## trickle (Sep 14, 2008)

I find playing with and against gunlines exceedingly dull. I recommend against it. I don't want to give opponents a bad game, and what's worse than some twit parking 4" up and firing away for 6 turns? Lousy.


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

ya gunlines are no fun. i was in a tournament on the weekend and my first game was against an empire gunline. The point of the tournament was to make cheesy list and to have fun so u only needed a hero and a core but the rest of the restrictions applied. He had an engineer guy, 2 cannons, a steam tank and 4 units of 12 gun people ( can't remember the name). anyways my list was Tetto'eko, an engine of the gods and 20 skinks. the point is i got slauhtered which stopped me from winning the tournamnet because i slaughtered the rest of my opponents ( he won the tournament). the rest of the games i played were fun because evryone else had awesome funny lists.:good:


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Since I play Lizardmen, I hate Gunlines. It's 3 or 4 or 5 turns of me getting shot to shit before I finally make it to hand to hand combat and start winning the battle. It's no fun for me to walk across the board and get shot. That being said some of my best games have come from playing against my best mates' Empire Gunline army. Since we both play to have fun rather to win, it makes the game a little more enjoyable. But if it's against a player who built a Gunline to win, I have no fun playing against him whatsoever.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Gunlines can be tedious if played to win, but then so can most other formats. I find heavy magic VC a right ballache to play against, each turn I kill 40 odd zombies, then shazam they are back again. A lot of people I know dislike hit and run Wood Elves that spend the whole game dancing circles around their opponent.

I do think that gunlines are potentially the most dull to play, since even the person playing them is only shouting bang and rolling a small handful of dice each turn for the first half of the game. There are plenty of ways to make playing against gunline armies fun though, Wulfrik being a prime example.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

beating gunlines has its own merit yet it quickly grows very old. thankfully i play VC and like squeek notes i just reraise what they shoot off and basically run to the other side of the field to destroy the army in a turn or 2.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I -hate- gunlines. If you want guns, play 40k. Heavy shooting in fantasy sort of defeats the purpose of the game, in my mind-- it's about movement and positioning, not how many shots you can throw out. Dwarf gunlines in particular annoy me, because they dominate all four phases of the game. Movement? Check. They don't have to move. Shooting? It's a gunline. Magic? Dwarfs are hard to cast against naturally. And Combat? They're dwarfs. If you get to them, they're still WS4, T4, and in heavy armor with shields, so you have a tough nut to crack if you do manage to get there, and you likely won't have enough stuff to do anything serious. 

So I suppose beating those armies does have its merits, but it really defeats the purpose of the game. A few shooting units, fine-- some armies really do rely on having some solid fire support for their blocks of infantry. Whole army? Defeats the purpose of the game.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I FUCKING HATE GUN LINES!!!!!:angry:!!!!!!!:angry:!!!!!!!!!:angry:!!!!!!

they are the reason my team lost the tourny on tuesday. If we had got a draw we would have come 2nd but no some bastard had to be beardy and go dwarf gunline mode. with 30 crosbows and 2 bolt throwers and thier partener had a steam tank.

yes they are good but no fun to play against (clearly) and if they do get charged bye bye gun line (which would make me happy). An empire gun line would consist of handgunners (obviously), wizards and maybe master engineers.


----------

